# Clendenning



## gonnaneedabiggerboat (Jan 1, 2012)

I,m stumped.
Fished causeway bridge last nite
5:30 till 8:30.
Threw eveything I had at em
Perfect nite weather wise
Saw alot of baitfish,not a saugeye to be found.
I aint givin up even though the new bridge has really changed things.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

gonnaneedabiggerboat said:


> I,m stumped.
> Fished causeway bridge last nite
> 5:30 till 8:30.
> Threw eveything I had at em
> ...


welcome to the wonderful world of fishing LOL


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

When they replaced the bridge on 799 they ruined a great fishing spot.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> When they replaced the bridge on 799 they ruined a great fishing spot.




That bridge was definitely in need of replacement though. Shame they can't completely re-do one like that without changing a whole bunch of stuff.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Haven't been out there in a few years. What did they do to the bridge/causeway? Are you not able to jig off the side of 799 anymore?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

They rebuilt the walls and roadway. It’s still possible to jig from either side but there are now so many underwater structures that it’s almost impossible to do so without getting hung up.


----------

